# Temporarily Suspend Season Pass Option



## foxtwc

Sometimes when I know I am going to be away for a few weeks I cancel Season Passes for shows that I do not really need to see in order to make sure I have enough space to record the shows that I really do not want to miss.

It would be nice if there were a way to temporarily suspend a season pass option in the Season Pass Manager so that you can reinstate it at a later date without having to go through the process of canceling the season pass for while you are gone then recreating it when you are back home.


----------



## Granny

Boy, do I know what you mean. Sometimes I think I need an assistant just to manage my TiVO. 

If you are going to be gone for just a week or two, you could manually delete the scheduled episodes from the Season Pass Manager section, for the time period you will be gone. I end up doing that a lot since some shows, like America's Next Top Model, run two seasons a year, yet have marathons of previous seasons in between. I hate having to delete a SP, I am always aftaid I will miss the start up of the next season.


----------



## dswallow

While it's not necessarily ideal, you could change the season pass to keep just 1 episode and change the settings to save it to a minimum period of time. It'd probably solve most issues you mention.


----------



## bilbo

foxtwc said:


> Sometimes when I know I am going to be away for a few weeks I cancel Season Passes for shows that I do not really need to see in order to make sure I have enough space to record the shows that I really do not want to miss.
> 
> It would be nice if there were a way to temporarily suspend a season pass option in the Season Pass Manager so that you can reinstate it at a later date without having to go through the process of canceling the season pass for while you are gone then recreating it when you are back home.


this may be a case for using the "save until i delete" for the shows you definitely don't want to miss. but from the wording of your original post, is that what you already have everything set for (in which case you should do what a previous poster said -- save only one episode of your unnecessary shows and have it save for only a day or two after each airing).


----------



## jmmeij

or you could go to the to-do list and just cancel that one episode. Not as easy but still doable.


----------



## foxtwc

All good suggestions. 

But I would still like to see the temporary disable as a feature though. 

A few times this year I have been away for 3 to 4 months. Which can result in a pretty lengthy Now Playing list unless I cancel the Season Pass for shows I dont care to see.


----------



## ronr2006

3-4 months... how about just turning off your Tivo (and other devices) while you're gone.


----------



## GoHokies!

Or get a slingbox!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

The Olympics have me considering this as an option. Recording 4-6 hours of HD content at one time is eating into my Now PLaying List. There are several SP's I have that record reruns of old shows (Cheers, Quantum Leap, Hogan's Hero's) and children's shows. It would be great to have a Suspend Season Pass option to make sure these shows don't bump something off the NPL that I haven't seen before.

Manually editing the To Do list is a pain. Scheduling the SP for one show only may be passable as long as that recording doesn't bump a new episode of a show that I haven't had a chance to watch.


----------



## jlb

The answer to al ot of folks is to upgrde the drive or add an expander drive (THD and S3). Then you will have more space than you know what to do with it.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

jlb said:


> The answer to al ot of folks is to upgrde the drive or add an expander drive (THD and S3). Then you will have more space than you know what to do with it.


I'll be happy to. Just PM me your credit card info and I'll get right on it.


----------



## Jkjowers

foxtwc said:


> All good suggestions.
> 
> But I would still like to see the temporary disable as a feature though.
> 
> A few times this year I have been away for 3 to 4 months. Which can result in a pretty lengthy Now Playing list unless I cancel the Season Pass for shows I dont care to see.


I STRONGY agree that this option is needed. I wanted it so bad I came to this forum to suggest it. That or a permanant memory on some shows so that I wont get repeats months old or years old. Please no suggestions on overcomming that... I have tried everything. There is a downside to every solution.


----------



## restart88

Ah...couldn't you just unplug it? Then it won't record anything until you return. 

Only half serious, of course, but many shows are available a la carte via unBox so it is an option!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Once again my need for just such an option has come up. 

On Tuesday January 29, most of my state was hit by a major ice storm that left over 700,000 people without power. Luckily I got electricity back in 5 days (some people are still without electricity) but I still do not have cable TV. 

I get my local channels OTA so I can still record some of my Season Passes. But without cable, I am having to manually edit my TDL every day since there is no point of tying up a tuner to record a blank screen. TiVo Suggestions are also getting equally annoying in that respect, but at least I can turn that on and off as needed.

Having a suspend Season Pass option would be exactly what I need in this situation. I could go through my SP list once and suspend all of my SP's that are cable only. Then once my service is reconnected I could simply reactivate them. As opposed to sorting through the TDL every day and canceling or rescheduling every show that records off of cable.


----------



## barbeedoll

I've been begging for this too. Search for other threads for additional reasons.

Would make life so much easier.

Barbeedoll


----------



## jlwolf

I wanted to add a thumbs up to this suggestion. I think it would be a fantastic feature!


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

bump


----------



## rcoates777

Gang -

Well, it's 2010 now and we're still waiting for this feature. Even if they did something simple like allowed you to specify *Keep At Most* as zero. How tough would that be?

Maybe somebody who knows the ropes could make sure that TiVo knows we'd still like this feature. Thanks!

And just for the record I LOVE MY TiVo HD !!

Bob


----------



## ZeoTiVo

rcoates777 said:


> Gang -
> 
> Well, it's 2010 now and we're still waiting for this feature. Even if they did something simple like allowed you to specify *Keep At Most* as zero. How tough would that be?
> 
> Maybe somebody who knows the ropes could make sure the TiVo knows we'd still like this feature. Thanks!
> 
> And just for the record I LOVE MY TiVo HD !!
> 
> Bob


setting one show already recorded to KUID and then setting season pass to Keep at Most 1 will do what everyone in this thread needs. Dswallow gave you this answer in the 3rd post in the thread.

Personally I just set the shows I really want to watch in order to KUID and keep at most to Keep all - then I delete them as I go
then set the rest to KUSN and let TiVo manage it all for me. I rarely go into manage my schedule and that typically is to add in new shows or get rid of something I no longer want.

Also surprised no one mentioned Wishlists yet - they have the do not autorecord and the one downside is they record from more than one channel.


----------



## Jonathan_S

ZeoTiVo said:


> setting one show already recorded to KUID and then setting season pass to Keep at Most 1 will do what everyone in this thread needs.


Actually that won't work quite like you expect. When you change an existing program to KUID TiVo treats it like you'd manually recorded it and it no longer counts as part of the SP that originally recorded it.

So the TiVo would still record 1 additional episode before the KAM=1 + KUID combo blocked further recordings.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr

Yup. KUID flagged programs do not count as part of the KAM total. So the Season Past will keep recording.


----------



## brian1269

I've been wanting this option for years. It seems like it would be a pretty basic and easy thing to put in. It would be nice if TiVo paid attention to this forum and gave users more of the options they want. I love TiVo but it has long ignored some of the most requested features, e.g. variable buffer time, continuous buffer (keep through channel changes), picture in picture, etc. Is TiVo still wondering why it has half the number of users it had five years ago?


----------

